# Pigeon With Bound Feet



## DoveSearcher (May 27, 2019)

Saw a pigeon today at lunch begging with TWO bound and terribly swollen feet. Fed him of course. Broke my heart. I didn’t try to catch him becuase I didn’t have anything to cut the strings. Thinking of carrying cuticle scissors but haven’t been able to catch them b4. Is it feasible to catch them to cut strings?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Yes. You can throw a large towel over a bird at dusk. Or put a large box propped open with a stick and put food under the box then pull the string while the bird is eating. Or use a long handled net ( we use a long handled fishing net from a sporting goods store). Thank you for caring about the poor bird. Hope you can catch him and remove the strings.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Try to catch him, take him home and remove all those strings. Easier to do this at home when you have lots of time. Wearing a headlamp for proper lightning will help. He will eventually lose both feet and not be able to walk. Then you can release him where he was found.


----------



## DoveSearcher (May 27, 2019)

Thx all but taking hm or dusk/net catching isnt feasible. I usually see the disabled birds at my place of work or at lunch near work. I usually have my bkpk with me. I put a towel and cuticle scissors in it for nxt time. People will think Im nutz. The plaza where I lunch has security that busted me b4 for sharing my lunch with birds. Hes sure to expell me for playing pigeon catcher and avian vet.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Most people think we are nuts cause we are saving pigeons. Just tell the security you are moving them to a better spot (outside of town) and then take them home for treatment. Bringing them back for releasing might be a problem.


----------

